# Question about FX5 Prices



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok so FX5's can be found for $250 to $300 mark new in Canada, there only 2 pet stores in my town that have them in stock (they each have one unit) one place wants $499 and the other has one listed for $369. Way overprice so I thought I'd give them a chance and see if they put a huge deal on boxing day to get rid of them. I just talked to my buddy who's in town and he said his whole family is driving to Seattle in a week and wouldn't have a problem with picking one up for me. Now I'm just wondering what are normal prices the fx5's been going for in the states, more so western if there's a difference. Just want to have an idea so I can make the best judgment when I go out on boxing day tomorrow.

Thanks and Marry Christmas to all of you and your fish 

I'll check this thread tomorrow morning before I leave the house.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I paid $299 for the latest model fx5 here in Canada, Average is about 3-350$.

Check the internet and have one delievered, it might be cheaper


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I might just end up doing that, ebay usually has the best prices I've seen so far but the shipping evens it out once it gets to Canada. I'm hoping some of the American users here could shout an average price they sell in stores so I have a idea if it'd be a good idea to give my buddy some money to pick me up one while he's in Seattle next week.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

My buddy leaves tomorrow and not one person from the states have said anything yet... What the Hell?? 47 Views??

Thanks for the help, or no thanks I guess.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id just look online. Im canadian so i cant say the us prices, but ive heard of people getting them for 200-250$ online. I dont think shipping would be too bad either. Dont forget though there is the exchange rate so i dont know how much you would actually save after shipping and USD, but i would guess you would still save some.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Just go to the store in canada and pick one up, just dont pay over $350 and your good

Or as was said if you can find a better price online with shipping then order one that way


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Feefa said:


> Just go to the store in canada and pick one up, just dont pay over $350 and your good
> 
> Or as was said if you can find a better price online with shipping then order one that way


I hear these are nice filters, but imo this whole f series is over priced which is why i dont buy. At least with the fx5 you get some size for themoney, but i think the lower series models are pretty expensive for the small tank size they can filter.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

How big is the tank you are going to put it on?
Think about 2 smaller filters, you have some redundancy built in that way and might be a bit cheaper.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Going on a 170g with 7-9 rbp, I'll need 2 of them once the piranhas are about 4 to 6inch old from what I understand


----------



## Brandtii (May 16, 2003)

I was kind of in the market for one of these as well and was waiting to see how much they'd be during Big Al's boxing day/week sale. It was reduced by $20.







Still cheaper than the two places you mentioned.



HGI said:


> Going on a 170g with 7-9 rbp, I'll need 2 of them once the piranhas are about 4 to 6inch old from what I understand


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I got mine brand new at $230 shipped


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ Where from?

Honestly for $300 you can buy a PS3, and we all know a PS3 does pretty much everything but filter your fish tank.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I know its not much help but I can get them here in Michigan for 225 at a small LFS.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

correction, it was actually $240 shipped.....bad memory

http://www.pondpassionsoutlet.com/servlet/...CANISTER/Detail


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

HGI said:


> Going on a 170g with 7-9 rbp, I'll need 2 of them once the piranhas are about 4 to 6inch old from what I understand


 You wont need 2 fx5. 2 would be great, but 1 fx5 and an ac110 for mechanical would work well too and be cheaper.


----------



## arok3000 (Nov 28, 2009)

HGI said:


> ^^ Where from?
> 
> Honestly for $300 you can buy a PS3, and we all know a PS3 does pretty much everything but filter your fish tank.


But the commercial says it "only does everything".
Now what am I going to do with this PS3 I just bought?!?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

arok3000 said:


> ^^ Where from?
> 
> Honestly for $300 you can buy a PS3, and we all know a PS3 does pretty much everything but filter your fish tank.


But the commercial says it "only does everything".
Now what am I going to do with this PS3 I just bought?!?
[/quote]

you know what you can do, you can send it my way


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

Jp Thanks for the link I just ordered one.


----------

